# New Posts? My Account?



## Bman (10 Jul 2010)

Firstly, I dont want to discount your (Admin's) 40hrs of work. I know what its like and apreciate the time you have sacrificed to get this running. 


But a few of my main features I use to easily navigate this forum are no longer available (or if they are, I havnt found them yet.

I used to use "New posts" to quickly view any threads that are active (I prefer to take part in active/recent threads rather than dead ones)
I auto subscribed to any thread I posted to, so I used "My account" to easily check back on threads that may have been posted to since, but had dropped off the "new posts" screen. 
Quick reply is much better than opening a new page to reply.

Are these features lost forever, on Admins to-do-list or just somewhere where I havn't found them yet?


----------



## moggsy100 (10 Jul 2010)

the new posts button is still on here just under different phrase... far right hand side of the orange banner you will see " view new content " just click on that and new posts come up...


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Jul 2010)

And if 'My account' means what I think it does, you'll find that under 'My content' from the drop-down with your username, top-right.


----------



## Bman (10 Jul 2010)

moggsy100 said:


> the new posts button is still on here just under different phrase... far right hand side of the orange banner you will see " view new content " just click on that and new posts come up...



So it does 



Ben Lovejoy said:


> And if 'My account' means what I think it does, you'll find that under 'My content' from the drop-down with your username, top-right.



Well, its a start I guess. That seems to show all threads I contributed to. "My Account" used to show only the subscribed threads with unread posts.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Jul 2010)

If you look under the recent status updates box on the right of the front page, there is a section marked "Watched Content".our subscribed threads should show up there


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Several of these are on my to-do list, and I plan - once time allows - to post a Help document to show people where features are in the new software.

I appreciate it can be a bit confusing but most everything can be done as before, wtih just a few exceptions.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (11 Jul 2010)

Thats good to hear 

Like I say, I appreciate the work. 

The only thing I havnt found yet, is an easy way to find replies to my posts. So, sorry everyone if I miss a reply or two


----------



## Bman (30 Jul 2010)

Anything new on this?

If I could sort "My Content" by last post date, it would be perfect.

Unless there is a better way?


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2010)

I'm fairly sure it already sorts that way.

However, it may appear a little confusing if you're looking at the last column because that column doesn't show the date and time of _your_ last post on the topic, but the date and time of the very latest post on the topic (_and whomever made it_).

I'll double-check on the developers forum though in case I've got it wrong.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (31 Jul 2010)

Thats ideally what I want to do, sort by last post date, regardless of who was the poster. That way I can see any new repiles to threads I have posted in/am watching.


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2010)

I've asked in the developer's forum and am advised it sorts by latest post - regardless of who posted, and that if there are new posts, the little icon will appear in front of the topic title.

I'd assumed it sorted differently.

Is that the way you want it sorted?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Bman (1 Aug 2010)

Yeah thats how I want it... but it seems to sort by MY last post date


----------

